# Blood test results



## KINGIV (Jul 2, 2018)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2018)

Age?
previous AAS use?
current exogenous test use?

how do you feel?

any other thyroid numbers?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

Well 359 isn’t horrible but great you had it checked and the fact that you are going to make your own test..got to play around and keep testing to see where you’re at and be the level you want...just be careful :32 (20):


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

32 years old

 last time tested around 3 years ago my test range was 200 something.  I started taking 250 mg of test a week, also every now and then playing with the dosage and throwing in other compounds for fun.  I have been off for quite a few months now but test levels are showing higher than what they were 3 years ago which seems a little odd to me but encouraging.

 I feel like shit, sluggish, thoughts are very foggy and feel stressed out all the time.

 They want me to come back in the office for more blood tests due to the high TSH.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 3, 2018)

Difficult to comment with more comprehensive bloodwork but 2 points standout:

- If that 359 is natural then cycling is probably a bad idea unless you plan on TRT for the future. Medically supervised. Not this "do it myself" shit that is completely reliant on external factors (sources, etc) staying the same for the rest of your lifetime. Which they won't. 

- TSH is high. Might be an issue. Might not. Depends on T3/T4 numbers, which are unfortunately absent.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

in my best Forrest Gump voice " I know I'm not a smart man"  but the lady that does the blood work didn't even know that high TSH ment slow metabolism lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> 32 years old
> 
> last time tested around 3 years ago my test range was 200 something.  I started taking 250 mg of test a week, also every now and then playing with the dosage and throwing in other compounds for fun.  I have been off for quite a few months now but test levels are showing higher than what they were 3 years ago which seems a little odd to me but encouraging.
> 
> ...



I do think the way you are feeling is a bit much for that test level but it could just be how your body is but you are pretty young dear!


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Difficult to comment with more comprehensive bloodwork but 2 points standout:
> 
> - If that 359 is natural then cycling is probably a bad idea unless you plan on TRT for the future. Medically supervised. Not this "do it myself" shit that is completely reliant on external factors (sources, etc) staying the same for the rest of your lifetime. Which they won't.
> 
> - TSH is high. Might be an issue. Might not. Depends on T3/T4 numbers, which are unfortunately absent.



 Yeah in a couple weeks I'm going to get some more blood work done to find out what the hell's going on.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I do think the way you are feeling is a bit much for that test level but it could just be how your body is but you are pretty young dear!



Yeah I don't know but when I was on test I felt awesome but I don't know how much thyroid would affect the way I'm feeling either. Maybe it's just a combination of things.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Yeah I don't know but when I was on test I felt awesome but I don't know how much thyroid would affect the way I'm feeling either. Maybe it's just a combination of things.




Could be a thyroid issue..didn’t you say before this thread something was weird about it...but they should know by your tests and straighten it out...


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Could be a thyroid issue..didn’t you say before this thread something was weird about it...but they should know by your tests and straighten it out...



 Well I have been having a much harder time dropping weight lately. Everyone I told that to just said "well yeah you're not in your 20's anymore things change when you get older, wait till you get my age" LOL. So I didn't really think anything else about it and figured they were probably right, but had them check for it in my blood test anyways.


 They wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to do more tests, I'm going to set up an appointment this week with a endocrine. I will trust their opinion and expertise much more than the yokels and these backwoods  doctors offices. Any other doctors office or hospital is an hour drive away from where I live, I'm just going to invest my time and make the longer trip.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Well I have been having a much harder time dropping weight lately. Everyone I told that to just said "well yeah you're not in your 20's anymore things change when you get older, wait till you get my age" LOL. So I didn't really think anything else about it and figured they were probably right, but had them check for it in my blood test anyways.
> 
> 
> They wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to do more tests, I'm going to set up an appointment this week with a endocrine. I will trust their opinion and expertise much more than the yokels and these backwoods  doctors offices. Any other doctors office or hospital is an hour drive away from where I live, I'm just going to invest my time and make the longer trip.



Right...it’s either weight gain or major loss with thyroid issues. Might as well get it checked correctly... I’d drive that distance in a heart beat over anything. Hopefully it’s nothing and you just gotta bump up your test level .. did you say what your level was when you were on that last running of it?


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Right...it’s either weight gain or major loss with thyroid issues. Might as well get it checked correctly... I’d drive that distance in a heart beat over anything. Hopefully it’s nothing and you just gotta bump up your test level .. did you say what your level was when you were on that last running of it?



 As soon as they told me I was 200 something years ago and they were going to prescribe me testosterone. I started reading about everyone's experiences with their ups and downs on substandard dosages. I just went ahead and started dosing myself with testosterone. Regretfully I never got blood work done while I was doing my own thing. So I can only go by how I felt, I feel good at 250 mg a week though and even better at  500 but I only did those for short blasts.  Also I went as high as one gram for a  couple weeks out of curiosity, **** Viagra my wife couldn't keep up LOL 

 I know alot of people think that what I did sounds stupid. It wasn't my lack of intelligence, research or caring about my health. It was a lack of money and health insurance that greatly determined my decisions.
Just being brutally honest about my situation and what I've done, regardless of what people think of me.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> As soon as they told me I was 200 something years ago and they were going to prescribe me testosterone. I started reading about everyone's experiences with their ups and downs on substandard dosages. I just went ahead and started dosing myself with testosterone. Regretfully I never got blood work done while I was doing my own thing. So I can only go by how I felt, I feel good at 250 mg a week though and even better at  500 but I only did those for short blasts.  Also I went as high as one gram for a  couple weeks out of curiosity, **** Viagra my wife couldn't keep up LOL
> 
> I know alot of people think that what I did sounds stupid. It wasn't my lack of intelligence, research or caring about my health. It was a lack of money and health insurance that greatly determined my decisions.
> Just being brutally honest about my situation and what I've done, regardless of what people think of me.



No worries, we all do shit...life goes on!!
Ok, so you never knew what your level was when taking the different amounts so yea going forward you might want to keep track:32 (17):

Yea...yea...not surprised to hear about the wife having issues but I don't need to say anything...even though some men don't get the problem...lmao

I honestly do trip on at such a young age some have test issues..but hey...do it properly and life will be goooooood...


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I know alot of people think that what I did sounds stupid. It wasn't my lack of intelligence, research or caring about my health. It was a lack of money and health insurance that greatly determined my decisions.
> Just being brutally honest about my situation and what I've done, regardless of what people think of me.



No excuse not to get private bloodwork done. If you can afford AAS you can afford bloodwork. With knowledge and information you can easily manage your own trt. That's not what you chose to do:32 (17):


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> No excuse not to get private bloodwork done. If you can afford AAS you can afford bloodwork. With knowledge and information you can easily manage your own trt. That's not what you chose to do:32 (17):



 You make a great point Jin, I didn't see it that way at the time but I do now.  I'll be doing things differently/better from here on out. I'm just glad I joined on here, I don't have to lurk around for my answers anymore.


----------

